# O.Histrionica - "Red Heads"



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

CB '09 O.Histrionica - "Red Heads" 1.0.2

The viv has been up and running now for about 3 weeks (need a couple more Broms in still though)
It's maintained at 24 degrees with 70% - 100% humidity throughout the day and slight temp drop at night.

* Heres the Viv today (04/04/10)


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

My proudest moment ever with a camera!


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

Some more pics from tonight...


















This is the male








Can you spot the other 2?...


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pictures, those are becoming one of my favorite frogs.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Viv and stunning frogs!

I'm really hoping that these become more available here in the US.


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

I 've always wanted these! and finally got my chance to get them so i didn't hesistate. Beautiful CB specimens only had them since yesterday and have figured out a male already (heard a couple of quacks but a not a full call yet)


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome vivarium! You really did a good job planting that. 
What are the dimensions on it?

Good luck with the Histri's! They are beautiful!


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks! it's 18x18x18.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I see a lot of people-well maybe not a lot, posting pictures of this particular Histo.
Is this the one that is most readily available or most easily bred?
Just asking for my complete lack of knowledge with this breed.
Beautiful frogs. Best of luck with them.

John


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

These specimens where captive bred from a German breeder.
A few of us in the UK are fortunate enough to of acquired these recently.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That is one sweet viv! Great work!


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

Really like that morph a lot. Nice pictures too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Gourges frogs, love that viv!!


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments!!

Does who else on here keep these and bred them?? 

Anyone other than chrisk and mworks?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

1210 said:


> Thanks for all the comments!!
> 
> Does who else on here keep these and bred them??
> 
> Anyone other than chrisk and mworks?


Well I know of one person in the US who has bred the redheads from the 90s that are a little more reticulated and some other people who are keeping these ones, I guess they choose to keep quiet about it though because of the mass amount of pm's they might get or something. I'm just glad my 2 pairs are breeding (or at least attempting to) and hopefully others here and you guys' frogs in the UK do also so that some populations can be established and froglets traded


----------

